# Does anyone know what lenses for Canon Eos-1?



## Michele Alborelli (Mar 27, 2010)

I bought a Canon EOS-1 film camera, and tried using an EF 80-200 mm f/4.5-5.6 II lens that I had on it, and it doesn't auto-focus. I think the lens was made in 1998, and the camera from 89-94. I'm not sure if the camera is broken, or if I need a different lens. Does anyone know which lenses the EOS-1 should take? 
thank you much,
Michele


----------



## mtfd635 (Mar 27, 2010)

Any EF lens work. My lenses from my eos élan II are still in use on my 30d & 40d
problem should be with lens or camera - contacts dirty, bent or such.
Good luck with the 'antique'


----------



## BKMOOD (Mar 28, 2010)

Look on the lens mount (on the camera). If you see a red dot, it takes EF lenses. If you see a white square, it will take EF-S lenses. Well, actually old film cameras won't take EF-S lenses because they are for digital cameras only.

mtfd635 is correct. Any EF lens will do. Do not buy EF-S lenses.


----------



## den9 (Mar 28, 2010)

hey, i also have an eos-1n, check the lens and make sure the little switch on the lens is on AF


----------

